

The best iPad keyboard: is it time to finally ditch your laptop? - richardofyork
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/9/3229047/best-ipad-keyboard

======
nibz
Really I wish the Microsoft Surface keyboard case was available for iPad.
Microsoft Surface sucks but the keyboard is the bomb

------
cynwoody
Ditch my laptop for a tablet with a portable keyboard?

Well, maybe, but not before I have a suitable replacement for my desktop
(Bluetooth keyboard, wireless Logitech mouse, 30" external monitor), which is
currently also my laptop. I do travel from time to time, but I try to minimize
it.

